# Newport Towers Hotel (April 2020)



## Lost In Decay (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## HughieD (Apr 10, 2020)

Which bit of the following are you struggling to understand?

"Stay at home. Only go outside for food, health reasons or work (but only if you cannot work from home)"


----------



## Lost In Decay (Apr 10, 2020)

None of the above ...


----------



## HughieD (Apr 10, 2020)

So why are you still going out exploring then?


----------



## Lost In Decay (Apr 10, 2020)

I was working on building project across the road from that place so I thought to take a look .


----------



## HughieD (Apr 10, 2020)

Lost In Decay said:


> I was working on building project across the road from that place so I thought to take a look .



OK. That puts a different spin on it...


----------



## Lady Grey (Jul 18, 2020)

Were you working at the Stagecoach Inn by any chance?


----------

